# Singleton NSW water profile



## Dae Tripper (5/12/14)

Hi there fellow Brewers,

I was wondering if anyone had easy access to the water profile in Singleton or could tell me where I could find it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## manticle (5/12/14)

Google typical water analysis hunter. There is a link in there that provides a chart. Alternativley, ring the water supplier and explain why you want it.


----------



## Dae Tripper (5/12/14)

I can only find stuff for the Port Stephens area. I will give the council a call to see if I can get some info out of them.


----------



## Dae Tripper (10/12/14)

Can anyone do anything with this? If not where can I get water tested for what we require? Recommendations? 

View attachment Water excel.xlsx


----------



## Moad (18/12/14)

There is another thread listing the chemicals that are important to brewing, do you know which treatment plant you run from? 

There are values for Port Stephens and also Gresford on the hunter water site (see other thread for link).


----------



## Dae Tripper (19/12/14)

Thanks Moad. Singleton comes from another supply, but I now have everything except hardness so I think I am set. Will post it up when I get to my home computer so anyone else in the area can check it out.


----------



## Dae Tripper (24/12/14)

December 2013-December 2014 

*[SIZE=11pt]Analyte U[/SIZE]**[SIZE=11pt]nits [/SIZE]**[SIZE=11pt]Mean [/SIZE]**[SIZE=11pt] Min [/SIZE]**[SIZE=11pt]Max [/SIZE]*
[SIZE=11pt]Calcium [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]mg/L[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] 19.3714 [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]17.5[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] 22.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Chloride [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]mg/L [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]43.6429 [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]25 [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]149[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Magnesium [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]mg/L [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]9.1929 [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]5.86 [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]27.52[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Sodium [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]mg/L [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]26.9286[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] 18[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] 77[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Sulfate m[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]g/L 2[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]7.5714 [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]21[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt] 52[/SIZE]


Sorry but I don't have bicarbonate


----------

